# Biceps & Triceps never ache,



## PhiNor (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Be gentle I am new to this forum.

Ok I have been working out a few times a week for the last 4 months and my shape has really changed and I have lost a lot of fat. However my arms dont seem to be changing as much as maybe they should.

I do upper arm and forearm excercises 2 or 3 times a week, my forearms I can see are improving and do really ache, but my bi and triceps just dont. I have tried various different excercises and always push myself to failure.

I have always had quite weedy arms compared to the rest of my body, so this is what I really wanted to change and I am quite disapointed, can you guys offer any advice.

Cheers


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you from norwich mate?

couldnt comment until i see your full routine ....


----------



## Getting bigger (Sep 12, 2006)

Weighted dips for your triceps, strict form lean back take emphasis off chest, with some one arm cable pulls (underarm style), go for it with minimum rest in between and they will be sore.

Biceps; I hate the usual stuff, curls Dbells Bbells etc, go for close grip chin ups palms facing and start at a point of around 20% past hanging, in other words a partial up to your forehead, 3 sets of those with everything else will soon make em grow.

Waiting for incoming!

GB


----------



## smurf (Jul 27, 2006)

if ur doing arms a few times a week, does that mean ur

1. doing e.g. biceps a few times a week?

OR

2. doing each muscle in ur arm once a week over several days?

if the answers 1. then u maybe ir overtraining ur arms. I only do arm muscles once a week. basically Biceps 1 day and triceps another day.

if the answers 2. then it maybe ur routine and/or excercises. I found that doing the traditional back n bi's then chest n tri's routine didnt work for me. these day i switched to back n tri's and chest n bi's. I also do more dumbell work than i used to


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

to get my arms to grow which was half an inch in 6 weeks, i used a method called 21s. This worked for me.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

check your form. if it's good, and you train hard like you say, the muscle will ache, it has no option.


----------



## PhiNor (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys, It has to be my form and nothing else.

I am up in the North East, I do a complete arm routine work out 2-3 times a week based of the following, more likely twice a week.

Standing Barbell Curl

2 sets x 8-10 repetitions

Incline Dumbbell Curl

2 sets x 10-12 repetitions

Standing Hammer Curl

2 sets x 10-12 repetitions

Triceps Dip

2 sets x 8-10 repetitions

I have only been on this routine for a few weeks, you guys have got to be right it must be my form.

I will change my routine and check my form based on your advice and see what happens over.

Thanks again everyone,


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

pick 2 exercises, do 5 sets of 15-25 reps (to failure basically) with no more than 1 mins rest between each set.

use a lighter weight than normal.. maybe even half what you would usually use.. concentrate on moving the weight through a full range of motion.. i.e. from where the bicep is relaxed to where it is at its most tense, concentrating on squeezing the muscle throughout the movement and controlling the motion of each rep.

do this routine once a week (dont train biceps more than this) and you will see improvement and soreness.

most people lift too heavy for biceps and tricpes.. just cos you can LIFT the weight doesnt mean its the correct weight to use for that exercise.. i have made this mistake myself in the past!

same for triceps!


----------



## PhiNor (Nov 2, 2007)

LeeB said:


> pick 2 exercises, do 5 sets of 15-25 reps (to failure basically) with no more than 1 mins rest between each set.
> 
> use a lighter weight than normal.. maybe even half what you would usually use.. concentrate on moving the weight through a full range of motion.. i.e. from where the bicep is relaxed to where it is at its most tense, concentrating on squeezing the muscle throughout the movement and controlling the motion of each rep.
> 
> ...


Hi LeeB

Thanks for taking the time to help me out, I am busy working out a new plan i'll try this and see how I go. I have been working hard with poor results, I should have sought advice from guys like you sooner.

Cheers,


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i found i could lift much heavier weights than what i do now.. and that my biceps would tire when training them... it wasnt until i started training more serious that i realised i could push beyond that initial pain that i thought was failure... however with a heavy weight the other supporting muscles (back/shoulders) would tire too and id fail before i should have... now with lighter weights and more concentration on the muscle i can push beyond that initial burn/fail and keep ALL the intensity on the biceps!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

looking at your routine and frequency then in would definitely say you are over training, you have to remember that the Triceps and Bicep are one of the smallest body parts on the body but you are hitting them 2-3 times a week, plus you are only hitting your triceps with 2 sets but Biceps with 6 sets that 3 times as much work for a muscle that is half the size of the triceps....

pick 3 exercises from the many you can do for both muscles and do 3 sets per exercise keep the weight at a level that you struggle to do 8-10 reps.

do this once a week....


----------



## PhiNor (Nov 2, 2007)

LeeB said:


> i found i could lift much heavier weights than what i do now.. and that my biceps would tire when training them... it wasnt until i started training more serious that i realised i could push beyond that initial pain that i thought was failure... however with a heavy weight the other supporting muscles (back/shoulders) would tire too and id fail before i should have... now with lighter weights and more concentration on the muscle i can push beyond that initial burn/fail and keep ALL the intensity on the biceps!


Well I gave up the weights for a bit while I went on holiday, started a new routine based on what you gave me earlier and the results are amazing. I lift maybe half what I used to over 25 reps over 5-6 sets once a week, I ache like hell for a good 3 days.

Once my arms look like the belong to the rest of my body I will start working on other areas.

Thanks again.


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Get training the rest of your body mate. There is an excellent article in crazycals journel. That basically says concentrate on deadlifts, squats, military press, bench press and rows. These exercises bring in the biceps and triceps so once you start shifting some serious weight on these, the arms will grow!!


----------



## BigBen91 (Sep 24, 2008)

my bis giv out on bak b4 my bak does wen i do rows on 36kg and my tris r so poo i cant even do dips on em yet i can press 20kg dumb bells? wats up wiv that?


----------

